# Easton EC90 SL Fork Questions



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I am looking at getting a new fork. I was wondering for this fork will hold up for a guy around 200lbs. I currently have a Kenesis which seems to be a little soft for me. Anyways wondering what people think of this fork?


----------



## Reynolds 853 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Steerers - Carbon vs Alloy*

I'm in a similar situation. I too am considering a carbon fork. My issue is steerer tubes. Some forks are full carbon, others have alloy steerers and dropouts. My question is, what kind of life span and reliability can be expected from each? I don't race but I ride, alot. I'm interested in a fork to replace an aluminum straight blade (45 mm rake) and looking at the EC90 also, but the carbo steerer makes me nervous. I'm 170 lbs now but will be about 165 by the season (Madison WI) All info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I have a 1" carbon steer tube on my bike. I have about 1.5 inches of spacers. I weigh over 250. I have been riding this combination for 2 years, about 7000 miles, some of which is over rough roads. Others will say not to do it, but I have no problems.


----------

